# The BEFORE and AFTER Thread



## Seahorse

Not sure if this has been done before, but I can't find anything similar. So here goes...

Before - D Street in Boddam...






After - Now called Russell Street...


----------



## smiffy

Thats great ! I love the 'Then and Now' format.


----------



## james.s

Very nice! You've matched the photo exactly


----------



## The_Revolution

Needs more research or else Silverstealth will have a mardy 

Good idea; I've got some of my parents holiday snaps from the 1960's in various European cities that I've tried to retake now. I'll have get some scanned.


----------



## cogito

Boys Village, South Wales


----------



## Seahorse

The_Revolution said:


> Needs more research or else Silverstealth will have a mardy



*Sighs loudly* OK then. 

Boddam never used to name its streets. Having just 5 of them, somebody thought it would be a good idea to just call the streets, A to E.


----------



## The_Revolution

Seahorse said:


> *Sighs loudly* OK then.
> 
> Boddam never used to name its streets. Having just 5 of them, somebody thought it would be a good idea to just call the streets, A to E.



 haha; that's a bit of a QI fact. I like it


----------



## Seahorse

james.s said:


> Very nice! You've matched the photo exactly



I tried waiting until the clouds were the same, but I was gagging for a cuppa.


----------



## silverstealth

The_Revolution said:


> Needs more research or else Silverstealth will have a mardy










Bradford, looking down Listerhills Road, 1950's






From the roof of Stephenson Brothers, 2009

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11194​


----------



## silverstealth

Conditioning House, Bradford 1920's






2009






Old and new merged.






The clerks office 1920's






2009






Old and new merged.






High Royds central corridor 1910's






2008






Merged.






High Royds ward 15 corridor, 1910's






2008






Merged






Ward 15, 1910's 






The same spot 2008, even the door is open to the same extent.






Merged.​


----------



## MD

good shots from you all
im working on a project the same as this at the moment 
of were i live from the 1900,s to present day


----------



## The_Revolution

Nicely done with those merged shots - how many goes did it take to get them spot on?


----------



## silverstealth

The_Revolution said:


> Nicely done with those merged shots - how many goes did it take to get them spot on?



I took the originals with me and took ages attempting to put myself in the same spot as the original photographer, height angle etc then of course I had no idea what lens was used originally which could have made a real difference to perspective. In the end I just trusted to instict more than anything and they came out ok apart from the ward 15 one which required me going back specifically to get just right.

The hardest bit was finding the location to match the photos in relation to the ward 15 set as I had no idea when the postcards arrived where they were taken in the hospital.


----------



## waynezbitz1

they are great photos ,well done


----------



## dangerous dave

silverstealth said:


> I took the originals with me and took ages attempting to put myself in the same spot as the original photographer, height angle etc then of course I had no idea what lens was used originally which could have made a real difference to perspective. In the end I just trusted to instict more than anything and they came out ok apart from the ward 15 one which required me going back specifically to get just right.
> 
> The hardest bit was finding the location to match the photos in relation to the ward 15 set as I had no idea when the postcards arrived where they were taken in the hospital.



the originals could well be done on large format cams so the lens size would have been 120mm roughly for large format


----------



## Lightbuoy

Really well done Silves -hats off to ya for the time & dedication to match these nigh spot on!


----------



## silverstealth

dangerous dave said:


> the originals could well be done on large format cams so the lens size would have been 120mm roughly for large format



That makes sense because my feeling was the original from ward 15 was taken from a lot further back in the room than I first thought, I used a wide angle lens to take the "now " photos which was fine to a point but left some areas not quite right..

All trial and error..


----------



## smiffy

Mighty impressive


----------



## Urban Mole

I dont have many before and after shots unfortunatly, the only ones I do have are from the Rocket Testing Site, out at the Needles.
Here is a before and after, and a merge;





Before.





After.





Merge.

Lots more before and after shots of this place in my report.


----------



## boothy

Really like the idea of this,well done


----------



## sheep21

a fine idea for a thread! I'll read this with interest.


----------



## Urban Mole

Heres a couple more;






Before.





After





Merged.







Before





After.





Merged, complete with tourists


----------



## RichardB

Here are a couple of Falkland









Notice the olde worlde lamppost in the modern picture but not in the old one.


----------



## Mid diesel

great thread idea

and stunning shots - cheers


----------



## fire*fly

I LOVE this thread, keep 'em coming guys


----------



## RichardB

I've just realised I'm in completely the wrong position for my second pair, I'll have to go and do it again.


----------



## Jondoe_264

I used to have a bunch of these from Hellingly on my old site, can only find this one atm.

Hellingly Laundries

Then(1920s?)





Now(2004)





Interesting to see the same style of laundry carts still there in both pics.


----------



## RichardB

If anybody wants to have a go in the Dundee/Angus/Fife, as well as a few elsewhere in Scotland, here is the link to the Alexander Wilson collection. The search function doesn't seem to work so you just have to scroll through. Most of them are arranged according to location (e.g. "Cupar") but some are arranged according to subject (e.g. "Harbour, Anstruther").

Good luck finding recognisable streets in Dundee 

As you look through Alexander Wilson's photos consider the time and money involved not only in the photographs themselves, but getting to all these locations in the early part of the 20th century.


----------



## Seahorse

TY Richard. I'll certainly have to give Anstruther a go next time I visit my mum.


----------



## Alir147

nice one guys! keep them coming.

one of the things that surprised me most about silverstealths photos was the fact that the door in ward 15 has been the same one for almost 100 years!






Glen O' Dee TB sanatorium 1910







2007






Blair's college seminary before it closed in 1986






2008






performance from the boys in Blair's seminary theatre






2008
the grade A theatre building is in an extremely bad state​


----------



## escortmad79

Seahorse said:


> TY Richard. I'll certainly have to give Anstruther a go next time I visit my mum.


Don't forget the world class chippy!!


----------



## zimbob

escortmad79 said:


> Don't forget the world class chippy!!



Hmmmmm  I was there on Thursday


----------



## silverstealth

Denbigh Ballroom, November 2008











8 days later






A little merging.






View St Catherines Island, early 1900's






2008
​


----------



## Marley85

RichardB said:


> Here are a couple of Falkland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the olde worlde lamppost in the modern picture but not in the old one.



GOD the place has never changed! after so long


----------



## RichardB

It will come as no surprise that they filmed some kind of period drama there a few weeks ago. 

In the early 1990s they filmed Dr Finlay in nearby Auchtermuchty and the joke was that they had to modernise the town to make it look convincing for the 1920s.


----------



## lost

Some of Broadford Works I attempted a while back


----------



## DJ Support

silverstealth said:


> The clerks office 1920's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You know what really interests me about these two pics... is that the big cupboard is still there... battered but still there and If I was at that location i could just visualise the people using that cupboard... really interesting great photo!!


----------



## Stoka

Some from Whittingham, a poor attempt I know.
Before




After






Before





After







Before





After







Before





After







Before





After







Before





After







Before





After







Before





After


----------



## Urban Mole

Nice comparisons Stoka, but that last building looks bare without the grand chimbneys 


Heres another from me, butnot at the right angle 
Frank James Hospital;





Before.





After.


----------



## Jondoe_264

silverstealth said:


> ​



That one reminded me of an image I used previously of Severalls main hall.


----------



## neill

Before - May1966 Bob Dylan's Album Cover 'No Direction Home', you can just see the first Severn Bridge under construction. 





After - May 2009




Thanks, N.


----------



## Richard Davies

Not taken by me, but is where my flat is:






There is a full set of these here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/allengleave/sets/1526048/


----------



## Black Shuck

Richard Davies said:


> Not taken by me, but is where my flat is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a full set of these here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/allengleave/sets/1526048/


What sort of Fiat do you drive Rich?


----------



## silverstealth

Stoka said:


> Whittingham.
> Before



What an outstanding image.​


----------



## Big_g

This is what i love.Seeing what it was like when in use and now many years later.Some amazing pictures people


----------



## sheepie

Just seen bradford works aberdeen in this thread used to live next to it, been in brought back some ace memories,


----------



## Richard Davies

I'm slightly surprised at some of the pictures of older mental hospitals when they were open.

They seem to look a bit more comfortable looking than I would expect, as they have been discribed as being more like prisons than hospitals.


----------



## Pete

Napsbury (West Hospital) administration, before WWI





Before closure, 1998





Pre-redevelopment, 2004





Post-redevelopment, 2008





Napsbury- Laburnum and Juniper wards, 2004





Laburnum and Juniper wards, 2008





Napsbury - Nurse's home (west), 2004





Nurses home (west), 2008





Fairfield administration, 2004





Administration, 2004





Fairfield male wing 2004





Male wing, 2008





Highlands General hospital, Winchmore Hill, administration and services block before closure 1994





Post redevelopment, 2005





Highlands, general view with theatres (left) and former casualty dept. (right), 1994





similar view, 2005





Highlands, Pavilion No.17, 1994





Pavilion No.17 now flats, 2005

This hobby starts to make me feel old when i notice i have taken comparison shots over a decade apart.
Pete


----------



## silverstealth

Richard Davies said:


> I'm slightly surprised at some of the pictures of older mental hospitals when they were open.
> 
> They seem to look a bit more comfortable looking than I would expect, as they have been discribed as being more like prisons than hospitals.



Your absolutely right, they look like comfortable hotels in many old photos but remember these were staged shots pre arranged weeks before so you are only seeing exactly what they want you to see. 

The business end away from the cameras would have been a different thing altogether although much improved over the workhouses and some disreputable private madhouses where treatment and accomodation was based on containment not cure, for example one woman admitted to the Wakefield Asylum had spent 36 years chained up in the cellar of the local workhouse.


----------



## FieldyM

silverstealth said:


> one woman admitted to the Wakefield Asylum had spent 36 years chained up in the cellar of the local workhouse.



Thats terible!

What a waste! 






A woman is much more useful chained to the kitchen sink!


----------



## RichardB

Richard Davies said:


> I'm slightly surprised at some of the pictures of older mental hospitals when they were open.
> 
> They seem to look a bit more comfortable looking than I would expect, as they have been discribed as being more like prisons than hospitals.





silverstealth said:


> Your absolutely right, they look like comfortable hotels in many old photos but remember these were staged shots pre arranged weeks before so you are only seeing exactly what they want you to see.
> 
> The business end away from the cameras would have been a different thing altogether although much improved over the workhouses and some disreputable private madhouses where treatment and accomodation was based on containment not cure, for example one woman admitted to the Wakefield Asylum had spent 36 years chained up in the cellar of the local workhouse.



I suspect the truth was somewhere in between in most cases.


----------



## Urban Mole

The thread seems to have died off, come on guys and gals, get some more before and after shots up, this was a great thread


----------



## tbkscott

Great to see pics like that, think those Bradford ones from SilverStealth are amazing.


----------



## Raz333

Here's one from Malaysia.

This lovely old house in Malacca was once owned by a Scotsman, Aden Mcleod, 
a planting advisor to Sime Darby & Co. During the Japanese invasion in 1942 
he was captured and sent to Thailand. In just 9 short months as a POW he was 
to loose his life to dysentery in November of the same year. 

c.1935
Source :http://www.malayanvolunteersgroup.org.uk/





2009
Today Aden's house still stands and is a Bistro that's fallen on hard times.


----------



## LiamCH

Wow! The building has hardly changed in over seventy years! I wonder if the interior had been redecorated...


----------



## Raz333

I think the interior is largely in its original form.

One of Mcleod's daughters did a return visit sometime in the 90's, she said that
bathroom and plumbing that was shipped all the way over from the UK and installed
by Mcleod himself was still in there.


----------



## Random

Sorry this isn't very well staged, but the undergrowth is such that you wouldn't be able to see from the original viewpoint.

Milkbank house, near Lockerbie, in 1938






Same, a couple of years ago


----------



## Black Shuck

Excellent shots love the Black and white.


----------



## Urban Ghost

Excellent stuff here, keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## simaving

silverstealth said:


> What an outstanding image.​



I agree absolutely brilliant image there


----------



## Roy S

Corton Caravans -







Now a Sewage Treatment Plant -


----------



## Evilgenius

Heres a few old and new pics from me, most are not the exact shots but it does give you some idea of how the times have changed.

First off Creech mine, this is a shaft that has now been blocked, there are a few more around but im yet to find them as they are long gone or hidden well.

Before.





After.










Some piccys of the remains of Holton Heaths royal naval cordite factory. 



A Cordite press in one of the largest press houses on the site. 

Before.





After.









Picrite drying stove, The narrow-gauge trucks were stationed here and hot air ducted through them.

Before.





After.








Burette house, used for mixing nitroglycerine and nitrocellulose to make propellants.

Before.





After.







The Control trench, an underground room which provided emergency communications and bomb plotting equipment. The ladder at the back leads to a protected observation turret. to the left is the public address amplifier and a chemical toilet. the tunnel leading to this room was provided with seats and could be used as a general shelter.

Before.





After.






Fox Hill reservoir.

Before.





After.






Thanks for looking

Daz


----------



## cactusmelba

taken from the top of Hull's Lord Line building . .

(sorry it's not the exact angle..)







Flippin AMAZING asylum shots folks, REALLY interesting..


----------



## meth_

i did a few things when i lived down in stafford.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Snaefell Mine...

1895:





2009:


----------



## sigma925

meth_ said:


> i did a few things when i lived down in stafford.



Very nice set of pics there meth_.
Quite amazing to see the how this place has changed down the years.

I wonder who's got the bell now? cos I wouldn't mind having it.


----------



## Simon

*Pyestock*


Air house control room:










Cell 1 & 2:










Cell 3 West Control Room:










Cell 3 West:










There are many more published in the Then And Now section of my Pyestock site.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## projectzip

I did not take these photos they are taken from the Luton then & Now Group on Facebook

*Luton Outdoor Pool 1938*




*
Luton Outdoor Pool 2008*




*
Luton ABC Cinema*




*
Luton ABC Cinema 2008*


----------



## v-w-chick

HELLO thought id do a few from plymouth 

derrys clock tower









plymouth dance theatre









plymouth charles cross church- burnt down 









plymouth abc cinema









plymouth drakes cinema









these are book about plymouths 'now and then' i have both very interesting 










hope u like cheers kelly


----------



## andym6561

projectzip said:


> I did not take these photos they are taken from the Luton then & Now Group on Facebook
> 
> *Luton Outdoor Pool 1938*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Luton Outdoor Pool 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Luton ABC Cinema*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Luton ABC Cinema 2008*



Is that the pool in Bath Road? Remember paying 5p for the saturday morning matinee.


----------



## mexico75

Sinderby Station Yorkshire 1962




2009 under demolition


----------



## RichardB

John o' Groats House Hotel taken by Douglas Campbell in 1956






and by me in 2009





Notice once again the olde worlde lamp post in the new picture but not in the old one.


----------



## Krypton

One thing these photos have shown to me is how much suspended ceilings cover up beutiful features.


----------



## justcurious

v-w-chick said:


> HELLO thought id do a few from plymouth
> 
> derrys clock tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plymouth dance theatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plymouth charles cross church- burnt down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plymouth abc cinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plymouth drakes cinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are book about plymouths 'now and then' i have both very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u like cheers kelly




Nice one!! That`s some really good history of our city - it`s the UE capitol of the UK don`t forget haha!!


----------



## v-w-chick

justcurious said:


> Nice one!! That`s some really good history of our city - it`s the UE capitol of the UK don`t forget haha!!



hehe nope i didnt foget, and iv got both them books


----------



## Winchester

An old friend...


----------



## Winchester

​
Horton.


----------



## RichardB

I did a couple more of these today so I've decided to resurrect the old thread rather than starting a new one. Both pairs are of Crawford Priory, near Springfield in Fife.









side-bw by RichardB5, on Flickr

This doesn't look like the same view but it is. The porte-cochère was moved in the 1920s.


----------



## Scaramanger

Nice work everyone


----------



## Johnny5

*Before and After*

Those are great! I've done some similar work on sites here in Sarnia and thought I'd share a few with you. Hope you enjoy them!

The Lawrence House - Erected in 1892 by local lumberman William Lawrence, it was one of Sarnia's showplaces. Occupied until Mrs. Lawrence's death in the 1940's, it was closed by the family with all the possessions intact, and sat that way until it was donated to the city in 1977. Restoration efforts were slow in coming but finally began in 1983. A person fired from the restoration work set the house ablaze I believe in 1985, destroying the second floor and attic. Much debate ensued on the pros or cons of demolition, but the citizens rallied and along with a major infusion of funds from Suncor, the house was saved and renovated for use as an off-shoot of the Sarnia Library, housing the Audio-Visual department from 1986-1996. It is now home of the Sarnia Arts Council. This photo combines two photos, one taken in 1983 and one taken in 2008.



Lawrence House: Ghost of things to come by snap-happy1, on Flickr

Sarnia is located on the banks of the St. Clair River which separates Ontario from Michigan. We have had a ferry service of one kind or another from the 1830's until 1956. A steep hill runs down from our old main street to the old ferry dock, not surprisingly called Ferry Dock Hill. This photo combines a photo taken in 2010 and a postcard view of the same taken c1910. The large building dominating the hill top was the Hotel Vendome, erected in 1892-3. Heavily damaged in a tornado in 1953, the building lost all of it's architectural details when rebuilt. It, along with most of the remaining buildings in that block were pulled down in 1979 for parking.



Ghost of the Vendome by snap-happy1, on Flickr

This photo combines a photo taken in 2010 and details from a postcard c1910, looking west down Lochiel St. from Christina St. in Sarnia. The building at front left was erected by J.S. Thom, a local photographer, in 1893. After sitting for 25 years empty and neglected, it is now being incorporated into our new art gallery.



Lochiel St. looking west from Christina St., Sarnia, ON. by snap-happy1, on Flickr


----------



## RichardB

Here's another Alexander Wilson effort, Craighall Castle near Ceres in Fife.










DSC_4417 by RichardB5, on Flickr

The only feature left to refer to is the plinth that the eagle used to sit on.


----------



## klempner69

Nice one Richard..this one is in the Mechanics Institute in Swindon:

The reading room..see the picture of Stonehenge over the door?




Now look for the orange mark over the door where the picture used to be


----------



## MD

thats a shocking difference klempner69 
cheers for posting


----------



## Lady Grey

The Flute and Fiddle pub in Cheltenham - April 1999






March 2011


----------



## klempner69

Another sad conversion of a once lively bar no doubt..lots of happening in Swindon too.


----------



## Lady Grey

Sighs  Steps onto soapbox - I would urge everyone to use their local pubs, when they're gone they're gone forever. Steps off soapbox!


----------



## kathyms

*befor and aft*

i realy must say this has been the most interesting thread yet. i think sometimes its easy to forget that what we see as urbex deraliction was once beautifull buildings loved by the people that built them lived and worked in them.
thank you all


----------



## TK421

Good thread, and some great photos. 2 site from me:

Odeon Manchester then:






And now:






Ravensworth Castle then:






And now:





Cheers


----------



## loxley

*just great*

love these . ive done a couple myself . www.loxleyphotography.co.uk please fill free to look


----------



## klempner69

loxley said:


> love these . ive done a couple myself . www.loxleyphotography.co.uk please fill free to look



So get n post up a few then


----------



## oldscrote

Here's a couple that are kinda reversed.... from derelict to restored. Both are of Avoncliff aqueduct on the Kennet and Avon Canal in Wiltshire.Both early shots are dated 1973 but I believe the first one is a couple of years later as on the far side of the aqueduct a cement hopper is visible.This was used when the Avoncliff to Limpley Stoke section was concreted in 1975-6

Before






after.The restored aqueduct 





before. Looking towards Bradford on Avon where the trees appear to be in the canal bed was a huge landslip.Also visible is a set of stop gates used to seal the aqueduct from the rest of the canal when it was necessary to work on the structure.these gates were removed in the restoration and now stop planks{seen in the above photo to the left of the aqueduct}are used






after


----------



## klempner69

Thats a helluva transformation in the last pic Mr Scrote


----------



## oldscrote

klempner69 said:


> Thats a helluva transformation in the last pic Mr Scrote



It sure is.It's gone a bit twee unfortunately and they destroyed a lot of the original infrastructure of the canal during the restoration.This section of canal suffered from terrible leakage due mainly to the underlying geology during its working life and sad as it is concrete was the only answer.Half of me does miss it in its derelict state it was lovely and peaceful then.But there again it's partially my fault as I spent a year driving dumpers full of concrete as part of the restoration team back in the 70s


----------



## oldscrote

Here's another earlier picture it was pretty moribund then I guess this is between the wars.The last boat actually passed through in the very early 50s

http://www.avoncliff.co.uk/avoncliff_in_pictures/source/01_old.htm


----------



## alex76

silverstealth said:


> Conditioning House, Bradford 1920's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clerks office 1920's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Royds central corridor 1910's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Royds ward 15 corridor, 1910's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ward 15, 1910's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same spot 2008, even the door is open to the same extent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merged.​



love how you mixed new with old nice one :yes:


----------



## highcannons

Seahorse said:


> *Sighs loudly* OK then.
> 
> Boddam never used to name its streets. Having just 5 of them, somebody thought it would be a good idea to just call the streets, A to E.



Was the hospital between A and E?


----------



## paul leeds

absolutely love this thread


----------



## RichardB

I did another few today.









DSC_5016 by RichardB5, on Flickr









DSC_5011 by RichardB5, on Flickr









DSC_5003 by RichardB5, on Flickr

Didn't get any of them right unfortunately.


----------



## klempner69

I really like the dried river bed shot ..look at the building on the left..its lost its little window over the years.


----------



## oldscrote

Love these Richard, what's the significance of the scales over the door in the first pairing?And further more what in hells name is that poster on the door all about?


----------



## alex76

Hay folks; I love the idea of this thread so this is my shot at it and no where near as good as the others but here goes. This is the old market square and parish church in my town of Kettering

This was in the 1930’s just before the original buildings where demolished 







And this was taken this morning on the 1st may






keep um coming guys


----------



## RichardB

You've done a pretty good job there. Is the Albion Commercial Hotel still standing or is that a building that looks similar? 




oldscrote said:


> Love these Richard, what's the significance of the scales over the door in the first pairing?And further more what in hells name is that poster on the door all about?



The building, now part of the Fife Folk Museum, was a combined tollbooth and dungeon and also where they kept the standard weights- basically the local Trading Standards office. http://www.fifefolkmuseum.org/page11.html There are various posters on the door but I can't imagine what the big one is for. A film maybe? It looks a bit expensive to be advertising a local event. There's a better view here http://canmore.rcahms.gov.uk/images/l/747780/ 

The Weigh House is visible in the other two views too. It's the narrow building just before the terrace drops down a level. The museum now extends all the way to the Bishop's Bridge (so called because Archbishop Sharp rode over it shortly before being ambushed and killed by covenanters, who had been waiting for somebody else and regarded the appearance of James Sharp as an unexpected bonus).


----------



## kathyms

*kettering*

all these pic are brill. alex i just noticed the similarity in the old buildings to the new. do we know what year they were pulled down.
i wish i had more pics of old kettering and burton, i remember the old houses streets shops ect but they are long gone. people didnt take pics then like they do now, but then cameras were not the same either. thanks again.


----------



## RichardB

You might be surprised at how much there is available online. There are 110 old Kettering pictures here http://www.francisfrith.com/kettering/photos/ , all watermarked unfortunately but there will be other resources.


----------



## alex76

RichardB said:


> You've done a pretty good job there. Is the Albion Commercial Hotel still standing or is that a building that looks similar?
> 
> 
> Thank you, No the original buildings where demolished in the mid 1930’s and this is a rebuild with a similar design I do like what there trying to do but the old building should have never been brought down in the first place


----------



## kathyms

*chesham hotel kettering*

this one holds memories for me. i was best friends with sheila far whos family owned it for maney years. i would go there for tea quite often. this was when i was in secondary school around 58 to 63. i still am friends with sheila now. 
[History really does repeat itself!

Proof of this can be seen with Kettering Borough Council's 2008 purchase and refurbishment of Chesham House to become a Design and Technology Centre for start up and fledgling Businesses. An almost identical set of events occurred some 32 years ago when Chesham House was last unoccupied but at that time could have been lost forever (See the press article below from the late 1970's).

During the Council's current building works to re-establish Chesham House as a valuable local asset, a chance meeting with the previous owner (who happened to be on a short visit to Kettering from Western Australia!) archives another chapter in the history of one of Ketterings most interesting buildings.

Through the very generous loan of his own photographs, taken from 1976-1979, the original transformation of Chesham House can be followed. On completion at the end of the 1970's the building provided Office accomodation for a range of important organisations and services.

Kettering Borough Council's 2008 refurbishment to provide Office Suites, this time for the Design and Technology sector, proves that History really does repeat itself!

/SIZE]



































this last pic shows how life goes around in one big rollacoster, my house now faces what is the chesham house. 
i hope you enjoy.


----------



## RichardB

One I missed from Saturday. Same place again I'm afraid, Canmore seems to concentrate a bit heavily on it.









DSC_5001 by RichardB5, on Flickr

I'll try and do a different building next time.


----------



## fascination

*Before + After*

Hi Guys, First post from a long time lurker

Thought you might be interested in this

http://youtu.be/QCNj7Okudns


----------



## Walrus75

I love this kinda stuff, it drives my missus barmy  , and there's some great stuff on here especially the merged images.
Soooo, I've been inspired and am gonna get off me 'arris and do some of the same in my area. Might have to create a new thread tho 'cos I've just discovered a load of online images of local old railway stuff and I don't wanna flood this thread with railway stuff to be honest.

But, as a taster how's about this (not my images but heyho, the rest will be  ).

Cairnie Junction, a station on the Elgin - Aberdeen line, sometime in the 1960's (image courtesy of here --> http://www.gnsra.org.uk/gnsra_gallery_stations_187.htm )





Same spot (well, the station was up toward the trees) in 2009




The single line runs right up through the middle of the platform of the former station.
An old view in the opposite direction if any one is interested --> http://www.gnsra.org.uk/gnsra_gallery_stations_186.htm In the background you can see the bridge that the modern photo was obviously taken from.

And just 'cos it caused me to chuckle at the sheer coincidence of GE catching it, a GE view: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=9qbEhaF2YRB9oUIQZdAjGg&cbp=12,320.24,,0,4.38


----------



## urban phantom

il try again sorry about that this is raf upwood 




upwood by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf upwood 053 by urban phantom, on Flickr


----------



## RichardB

Walrus75 said:


> Might have to create a new thread tho 'cos I've just discovered a load of online images of local old railway stuff and I don't wanna flood this thread with railway stuff to be honest.



I wouldn't worry too much about that, I've flooded the thread with one building.


----------



## kathyms

*the peacock kettering*

this was knocked down in the 60's and replaced with the one you see now the only bit that remains is the celler and the old stables (which is now the kitchin) 











thank you for looking


----------



## kathyms

*kettering*

this is oposite the peacock befor they took down the beautifull buildings to be replaced by moddern cr*p and the most rediculas clock ever oh and market stalls on some days.











i love this thread


----------



## RichardB

I didn't actually mean this to be a then/now picture but it matches up better than all the ones I've spent hours on.




DSC_5835 by RichardB5, on Flickr






As ever with my ones there isn't actually a great deal of difference.


----------



## TheSarge

This tread is awesome, I love the old & new concept :notworthy:


----------



## Artypie

I have tried fruitlessly to find an old photo of this building, the showroom of Messenger and Co Ltd, 
the Midland Horticultural Works, Cumberland Road, Loughborough, illustrated on the back of their 1920's catalogue. 





and a couple of years ago:


----------



## sue blackeagle

Hey Great Stuff Cant Wait To See More


----------



## Artypie

If you look carefully at the brickwork in the right hand pillar about 4 foot off the ground, you can see the carved initials WCB. Those are the initials of Walter Chapman Burder who owned and ran Messenger and Co Ltd. On the pillar the other side is EJGB. I assumed these would be the initials of his brother who was an architect and involved in the business, but I did some research and found out these are actually the initials of his wife.


----------



## RichardB

It doesn't always take decades for a view to change...




DSC_7702 by RichardB5, on Flickr




DSC_7721 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## oldscrote

Now you see um,now you don't.Nice one Richard,where's that to mate.


----------



## RichardB

That's Alexander Street in Dundee. I think that's about the fourth or fifth set to be demolished in Dundee in the past year or so.

I believe the remaining pair in the background are going next.


----------



## Knucklehead

*Your Before and After's...*

These pics are AWESOME! REALLY! The reason I do what I do (ie; Urb-Ex) is because I love the history of a place n these are fantastic!!! I often wonder what places/rooms/etc looked like in their prime n these have captured (and answered) that beautifully!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Knucklehead

Jondoe_264 said:


> I used to have a bunch of these from Hellingly on my old site, can only find this one atm.
> 
> Hellingly Laundries
> 
> Then(1920s?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now(2004)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see the same style of laundry carts still there in both pics.



These two pics are def my fave so far! The history!! IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## TeeJF

Is that Odeon on Oxford Road? I kind of recognise it but totally don't!!! The dumb thing is I used to work on Oxford Road too! Manchester bares no resemblance now to when I worked there.


----------



## furstyferret81

Regal cinema / Gala bingo 80's - 2011




main hall 4 by furstyferret81, on Flickr




Main hall by furstyferret81, on Flickr




light2 by furstyferret81, on Flickr




main hall 3 by furstyferret81, on Flickr




Main hall2 by furstyferret81, on Flickr


----------



## jools

Llanrhaeadr-ym-Mochnant Market square ,,,,,, the market hall has gone and I couldn't get behind the wall to get the right angle. 

1885 Horse Market ,,,,, bearing in mind that this is in the depths of Wales and it's a small country village I think everybody is extremely well dressed, even the boy in centre has a waistcoat.




Llanrhaeadr-ym-Mochnant 1885 Horse Market by http://www.flickr.com/people/jools-roche/

2011




Llanrhaeadr-ym-Mochnant 2011 by http://www.flickr.com/people/jools-roche/


----------



## alex76

a couple of steps back and you would of had that shot bang on mate nice one


----------



## jools

As the water level is a bit low I went to Lake Vyrnwy yesterday to see if any of the submerged village had been revealed,, but it needs to lose about another 50' before the village will be revealed,,,,so this was all I could get,,,,,, 

This shows the importance of taking pics of places before they are lost

The old village can be seen on the stretch of higher ground in the mid-distance as the lake was filling 1889





I couldn't get low enough to match the vantage point





Eunant Hall at the head of the lake, before it was demolished and submerged by the waters of the Vyrnwy Dam. The newly constructed Eunant bridge is seen to the right. The following pic was taken from that new bridge,,, there's not a lot left of the house!!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jools-roche/6288473960/ http://www.flickr.com/people/jools-roche/

A lot remains to be found when the water level drops,,,,two chapels, three inns, ten farmhouses, and 37 houses were all lost to the reservoir,,,Could everybody in Liverpool turn on their taps please  ,,,,,, 

Here is a short video of the village underwater ,,, http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00gmpjm








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jools-roche/6283049210/


----------



## oldscrote

Thanks for that Jools that video is just spooky.At least they left the buildings standing when they flooded the valley,poor old Mardale in the lakes had the indignity of being demolished by the army and then used for bombing practise by the airforce 

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/46207


----------



## mookster

RAF Upper Heyford Commissioned Officers Club ~ 1950






And as of October 2011..


----------



## PROSNIPER

silverstealth said:


> conditioning house, bradford 1920's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old and new merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the clerks office 1920's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old and new merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high royds central corridor 1910's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high royds ward 15 corridor, 1910's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ward 15, 1910's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same spot 2008, even the door is open to the same extent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merged.​





now they are good !!!  real time warp ...


----------



## Pincheck

The Ardgartan youth hostel before 










after


----------



## Flexible

I'd forgotten what a brilliant thread this is, and when I was out on my recent railway ramble I came across the old Llantrisant Colliery winding house. There's a bit of history associated with this old building and I was saving it for a future explore, but hey it's Easter and I'm feeling generous!





Llantrisant Colliery winding house, 1925. _Note the tracks of the EVR and the retaining wall to the right of them in the distance._






Winding house, 2012.






Retaining wall, 2012.


----------



## kellisurbex

amazing pics guys  love this!


----------



## paulpdh007

Elm Hill Norwich




Elm Hill, Norwich, c1900 by mira66, on Flickr




Elm Hill Norwich by paulpdh, on Flickr


----------



## joesef

This thread, is brilliant.

Here is one that goes back before what was there was even built

1883



bargates 1883 by J2o2e, on Flickr

1950



bargates 1950 by J2o2e, on Flickr

Now



DSC_0067 by J2o2e, on Flickr

Did try to get pics on here but failed.


----------



## RichardB

Fixed it for you. 

This thread explains how to post pictures [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## bridlad

hi everyone, im Tony from Bridlington and my passion is Then & now images . so cool to find a forum that promotes my hobby  anyway here are some of my favorites of Bridlington , i took all these myself (not the originals of course) with a cheapo digi camera.






























































































































i hope you enjoyed looking at them as much as i enjoy all yours


----------



## bridlad

ps, my pc skills are very limited but i would love to see a few of my images 'merged', if anyone could do that for me id be extremely gratefull.


----------



## kehumff

Fantastic Thread, wonderful pics, really interesting.


----------



## MD

forgot about this thread i made this for my site 




corah1920-2012 by M D Allen, on Flickr


the leicester velodrome 
before 




Panorama 2007 by M D Allen, on Flickr


after it still sits like this to this day  





velodrome gone 2009 by M D Allen, on Flickr


2007



track 2007 by M D Allen, on Flickr

2009 mid demo




going 2008 by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## the kwan

baron hill mansion in Anglesey

in the 1920's






today







tea on the patio with the king





today


----------



## daimo_45

This thread is epic! My fav thing is going somehwere then seeing an archive pic of the place after!


----------



## flyboys90

Great thread.


----------



## shane.c

Love the before and after pics ,


----------



## oldscrote

Love the pictures Bridlad,the one with the WW1 tank is interesting.A lot of these were distributed to towns around the country after the Great War as memorials although most were cut up for scrap during the second world war.A few of the Kent ones are pictured here

http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=1811.0


----------



## TeeJF

oldscrote said:


> A lot of these were distributed to towns around the country after the Great War




Indeed they were. When it's charm had faded the one in Haslingden was dragged into a dirty great pit dug alongside it and apparently still lies there now. A metal detector goes mental over it apparently. There was a move to dig it out but as soon as cost reared it's ugly head it all went quiet.

Isn't the one on the photo a Mk V mother?


----------



## bridlad

i dont know much about tanks but a local historain told me it was a polish tank?


----------



## TeeJF

bridlad said:


> i dont know much about tanks but a local historain told me it was a polish tank?



What an interesting comment . I can tell you though that it's definitely not Polish. It's definitely a British tank from the Great War, the question is what Mark and what "sex". The male tanks had rather larger sponsons (the side armoured compartments) carrying small artillery pieces (6 pounders if my memory serves me correctly) and the female or "mother" tanks carried longer, shallow sponsons mounting Hotchkiss or Lewis light machine guns. Externally it's extremely difficult for me personally to tell the Marks apart, especially if the length of the tank is not obvious (skewed pictures, head on shots etc) as the most obvious differences at first glance came down to the overall length of the tank.

The reason I say it's definitely NOT Polish is that Poland did not really exist until after the Great War. So a Polish tank of that period would have to be a Prussian tank, and as Prussia was part of the greater Germany after the Franco-Prussian war of the 1870s then it would be a German tank. The only German tank of the Great War was the squat pill box on tracks A7 and they looked a world different.






Come on all you mil buffs! lets get cracking!!!


----------



## TeeJF

I think I've got it!

It's a Mark III female according to the information on the following website...

http://landships.activeboard.com/t11083033/home-forces-or-training-numbers-or-what-you-will/

The third and fourth postings say why and there are also two more pictures of the tank on the day of delivery to the town.











Wish it was still there!!!


----------



## bridlad

this is the tank i was told was polish,


----------



## TeeJF

Ahhhh... now that's rather easier. It's an American made Sherman. I guess then it will have been allocated to a Polish cavalry brigade.


----------



## krela

TeeJF said:


>



Is it just me or does that look like a prototype Dalek?


----------



## TeeJF

krela said:


> Is it just me or does that look like a prototype Dalek?



You vill be hex-schterm-in-ated Englischer pig dog!


----------



## Els

My Dad, God rest his Soul, a prolific photographer himself, was sometimes taken to take a stroll around London come a Sunday afternoon to snap a few pics of life in the City. Here are a set of pictures he took of the Brick Lane area in 1974. It's taken quite a bit of effort to find out where the pictures where taken, in fact the only clue in any of the pics was the church in Fournier Street which fortunately I happened to recognise, so I was able to piece it together from there.

54 Brick Lane.










43 Fashion Street. Note the burglar alarm, top right, the same.










59 Fashion Street.










Chicksands Street. Note the drunk.










Building on the right gone.





Fournier Street.










Probably inside a house on Fournier St.





Door in Fournier Street.










Lorry cab on Brushfield St.





View where above picture was taken.





Brushfield Street.





View totally obscured by trees.





A slightly better picture moved to the left.





The following pictures are on the same contact sheet so taken in the same area but I can't find the locations, I expect the buildings have been demo-ed.


----------



## flyboys90

Superb post,brilliant photos.


----------



## MD

seconded 
good work


----------



## steve2109

really enjoyed looking at this thread, its something different and i love all the before and after shots, given me a new angle to think of when out and about, thanks guys


----------



## bridlad

great pics Els, its good that you carry on your dads work, my dad started me off on the then & now pics years ago


----------



## bridlad

a few more of mine in my home town of Bridlington. 
this one is taken directly outside my daughters house, 60 years inbetween shots.






1948 & 2011






1961 & 2012






almost 70 years between these shots.. the performers were called the Bridlington Perriots.. 






my parents lived in this block in the 50s when they 1st moved to Bridlington.


----------



## krela

Loving this thread, thanks to everyone who has contributed.


----------



## bridlad

heres one thats very special to me, i left school in 1977 and this was my 1st place of employment, fantasic job for a young petrol head as i was (and still am, altho not so young now), this was a raleigh cycle dealer and a honda motorcycle dealer, i started off fixing pushbikes and within a year i was on a honda apprenticeship, i built brand new motorcycles up from the crate as well as repairing them, 
gone are the days of backstreet workshops, this one closed down in the mid 80's, it had been a cycle and motorcycle repair shop since the 1920's.

pics were taken in 1975 and 2012 , the guy holding the petrol pump pipe is my old boss, he died in 1987.
im not on the pic. 







i still ride and restore/repair motorcycles to this day and cant see me ever giving up untill the day i die.


----------



## phill.d

Some bits and bobs around changing Leeds.











Stored trams under the railway arches at the back of the now demolished Queens Hall tram shed Leeds.






Air raid shelter construction. 











Old tram lines resurface after 60 years.


----------



## Boatbird

I might finally have found a use for all those old postcards LOL Gotta take a pic on my way to work then I can add to this thread!


----------



## the_man_1984

Brilliant thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## loxley

great shots. now and then . ive done some myself . go to www.loxleyphotography.co.uk and enjoy


----------



## Boatbird

Before: 





After:





Not the best photo sadly, the sun was exactly the wrong angle... and its still a butchers next door nearly 80 years later!


----------



## bridlad

loxley said:


> great shots. now and then . ive done some myself . go to www.loxleyphotography.co.uk and enjoy



some fantastic pics there mate, love the then & now and the bike ones, i restroe and ride classic jap bikes myself .


----------



## davetdi

A group of went over to Normandy in our 4x4s to combine our hobby of offroad driving and grab a few of the DDay sites at the same time. Whilst there we did a before and after for a bit of fun.


----------



## PaulPowers

Well if that isn't an entrance I'll be amazed


----------



## bridlad

davetdi said:


> A group of went over to Normandy in our 4x4s to combine our hobby of offroad driving and grab a few of the DDay sites at the same time. Whilst there we did a before and after for a bit of fun.



brilliant, you have just combined my 2 favorite pastrimes, the Normandy Landings and then & now photos !

have you seen these?
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiMkJDddS0s

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I47wLYkAN5g


----------



## phill.d

PaulPowers said:


> Well if that isn't an entrance I'll be amazed



It isn't actually Paul would you believe, we popped the lid one night 
It's just a small drain, a very small pipe at the bottom.
I've been in two of the other Leeds recreation ground shelters though.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157623515736439/detail/


----------



## bridlad

did 3 more today, all in bridlington.


----------



## bridlad

link to all my before and after photos of my home town Bridlington for anyone thats interested 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## seansamurai1

I shall have a few more on route from glorious Plymouth.
I shall start with quite a rare one that most wont be able to get as a present shot.
Im not 100% on its history but the story is, originally the building was public baths. Later in life it was absorbed by Stonehouse Barracks as the Motor Troop side. (sidenote-There is quite a nice little gun battery/small fort at the top of the hill).

World War 2. The day after that general area was hit very hard by the Luftwaffe.





Present. Now its the service bay for the vehicles of 30 and 3CDO.


----------



## Bones out

Love this thread, I must sort mine out!

Does anything go as being of interest??


----------



## Ramsgatonian

jools said:


> Here is a short video of the village underwater ,,, http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00gmpjm



It's a shame that video is only of a model of the village 

Nice pics nonetheless!


----------



## smiler

MD said:


> seconded
> good work



Thirded, brillent work, Thanks


----------



## mookster

West Park 2009...





West Park 2013....


----------



## flyboys90

PaulPowers said:


> Well if that isn't an entrance I'll be amazed



When are you going down?


----------



## Rikora

I love seeing things like this.

My hometown has done something similar and roped in a lot of the town, encouraging them to take their own photos.

I'm at work so can't include the photos, but they're interesting to look at;
http://www.hinckleypastpresent.org/index.html


----------



## Slammer

I love this kind of stuff, my turn now..
Timetravel.




The new gate to Valletta, or as the Maltese call it acidly: "The no gate", at least it is an improvement to the clunky 1960's lego-gate that replaced this...




A long, long time ago in a simpler age.




And how Slammer thinks it should look.








The causeway into Valletta...




...under construction, it crosses the great ditch that separates Valletta from <Floriana, originally planned to be a moat from Marsamxett Harbour to Grand Harbour, seems that somebody told them to get real and stop wasting money...



..and the mashup..



The new Opera house rebuilt after the Germans rearranged things here, along with the "stick your finger in your throat" civic centre with "no gate" in the background, (seriously, how can you put such a boxy thing into a historic city core?)



..because when you look at Republic Street before the war, you can get an idea what was lost.


Honestly would this not be a better view?



St George's Square



You can still hear pomp and circumstance looking at this picture.



Surprisingly not a lot has changed.


----------



## Doodle

Is this Valletta in Malta?


----------



## Doodle

Here are the first of a few, haven't finished editing the others yet though.


P1050637 by doodle383, on Flickr


P1050642 by doodle383, on Flickr


----------



## urban-dorset

I love this thread. Have only just discovered it though!


----------



## smiler

Sweet, Thanks


----------



## Slammer

Doodle said:


> Is this Valletta in Malta?



Yup, live here now.


----------



## Slammer

Doodle said:


> Here are the first of a few, haven't finished editing the others yet though.
> 
> 
> P1050637 by doodle383, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1050642 by doodle383, on Flickr



That is the old holiday complex at Pembroke, went exploring there a bit ago.


Got loads of pictures but would really like to see some from the heyday.


----------



## Doodle

Slammer said:


> That is the old holiday complex at Pembroke, went exploring there a bit ago.
> 
> 
> Got loads of pictures but would really like to see some from the heyday.



I took loads as well, my recent post is in overseas. I've not had any luck finding any old photos of the place but I would love to see some!


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Howstrake Holiday Camp, Isle of Man:


----------



## J_a_t_33

Let's get this magical thread going again shall we 

Nissen huts - Checkendon Polish hostel 1950's




2009






Crookham court house - 1960's




2010




Couple of days ago - demolition begins


----------



## Bones out

Well done Jay for starting this up again. I like before and after and totally forgot about this thread.


----------



## J_a_t_33

Crown House - Slough early 1950's





When I explored on Christmas day in 2010


----------



## J_a_t_33

Football stadium of Atletico Baleares Estadio Balear - Palma Mallorca

Not sure on the date of this one. Looking through Google it appears around 2008




Another of the stadium in use from Google:




Last year visit:




Not such an age gap on this one.


----------



## J_a_t_33

Duplicated last post - ignore this post


----------



## flyboys90

Amazing changes.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD

Bit of before and after action. Note the photographers for the first three pictures are unidentified.

Clarence Flour Mill, Hull circa 1900:


img5552a by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5551 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Then in 2013, derelict having been rebuilt after being bombed in the second world war:


img5554 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Demo on the building started last year (2015). Now today all that is left are piles of bricks:


img5556 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## smiler

I was expecting a renovation job, I am nieve, Nice One Hughie


----------



## HughieD

smiler said:


> I was expecting a renovation job, I am nieve, Nice One Hughie



We live in Hope ;-) Although Castleton is nicer.


----------



## Echoes

st.Peters Seminary, Scotland


----------



## HughieD

Good work Echoes - love this sort of stuff!


----------



## Sean of Wales

Been reading the whole thread, it's a shame some of the pictures posted are no longer available


----------



## tombo68

love the merged shots


----------



## HughieD

OK - here's a BEFORE of Lea Road School in Gainsborough circa 1930:


Gainsborough Lea by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and today:


img7949 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SS_EXplorer

Quality, Thanks to all of you !


----------



## ginger5092

Absolutely love it


----------



## Brewtal

Love the before and after of St Peter Seminary. I DJ'd at a rave there in 2008/9 but left soon after my set because the drive home was 100+ miles. It got shut down because they had to call an ambulance because someone fell off of one the high edges. He survived thankfully. It was an epic night, why I love being sober when everyone else is twated!


----------



## HughieD

Before (November 2015) and after (March 2017) at Loxley Chapel:


img2614 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9251 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and:


img2553 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9249 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn

Thats amazing & quite saddening deteriation!


----------



## HughieD

The lost lido...before:


Old pool 4 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and after:


img0739 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

This one of the Chateau Rouge in Belgium came about after the fact when I found this old picture...


Chateau Rouge 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6500 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

I like the "before" picture, but to describe the "then" picture would be "Oh dear, oh dear - very sad".


----------



## HughieD

This one was a bit fortunate as I came across the 'before' shot after I had done the explore. Nearly the same position/view point. The place in question is the Spa Baths in Woodhall Spa, Lincolnshire. Quite a contrast.

BEFORE:


20180528_201930 by HughieDW, on Flickr

AFTER:


img7651 crop by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## UrbandonedTeam

The old pic of the baths was at a very different angle than mine.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam

Another one, little different


----------



## Safe Breaker

Very clever what you've done there UrbandonedTeam ... I had to look twice to work out what was going on ;-}


----------



## UrbandonedTeam

Thanks man, the exploring pictures weren't intended to be used for this which is why they're a little off. Hopefully they'll be better next time


----------



## KPUrban_

Barrington Cement works.

Vicker's 1970/60s Rotary Clinker Kiln


Operational






Abandoned



Abandoned_1970s_Rotary_Cement_Kiln by KPUrbex .

Now



Kiln_Remains_02 by KPUrbex


----------



## HughieD

Downhill Demesne, Co.Antrim, NI.

Before:


img0669 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and after:


img0670 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Cairndhu House, Co.Antrim, Northern Ireland.

Before:


Cairndu old by HughieDW, on Flickr

After:


img0296 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Middlewood church,Sheffield, before 


sheffield middlewood interior by HughieDW, on Flickr

and currently...


Middlewood 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Unfortunately, I don't have a date for the before picture.

Too tiny for a report so I thought I'd pop it here.


----------



## HughieD

Fascinating stuff Lhiannan Shee...


----------



## Sabtr

I agree. Incredibly powerful with people in too - shadows who once lived there. To see it now? Wow so different!


----------



## Sam Haltin

What a difference between the two photos. Looking at the fashion of the girls dresses you would be able to guess approximately the year. Maybe they just moved in as the house and garden looks new. Has the gentleman got a satellite dish behind him? Could be a time traveller.


----------



## mookster

Detroit's Cooley High School, April 2017 and April 2019 after the fire that gutted the auditorium in September 2017 (both photos by me)


----------



## HughieD

mookster said:


> Detroit's Cooley High School, April 2017 and April 2019 after the fire that gutted the auditorium in September 2017 (both photos by me)



Fantastic but sad.


----------



## Sabtr

Sad but incredibly beautiful too.
I did wonder why someone would have taken the seats but not the frames - fire explains it!


----------



## Andrew32

I love this kind of stuff, have some examples but none anywhere else as lined up as these


----------



## HughieD

Bradgate Hall Stables beofre:


20190619_082014 by HughieDW, on Flickr

and after:


Bradgate Hall Stables 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## ProUrbex

A secret abandoned chapel in yorkshire.

2010 - before closure





2020 -10 years later


----------



## TeeJF

That is still beautiful. Nice pic.


----------



## HughieD

Before:


Archive picture Plas Gwynfryn 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr

After:


Plas Gwynfryn 01 trim by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## J_a_t_33

Festival Club in Ibiza in 1970's






My visit in 2016


----------



## HistoryBuff

These are amazing. @HughieD that home is huge and looks almost as if it could be fixed up again. If you have a ton of funding.


----------



## HughieD

Angie said:


> These are amazing. @HughieD that home is huge and looks almost as if it could be fixed up again. If you have a ton of funding.


It's a complete shell, but fairly sturdy! But loadsa cash required!


----------



## BobClay

Loxley Tunnel on the Stafford Uttoxeter Line, also known as the Clog and Knocker line. The line was in use up until the 50's, I figure the top photo was taken previous to 1950 when the line was busy. Bottom photo I took about 5 years ago, at which time the far end of the tunnel had been blocked off.


----------



## Electric

RAF Deenthorpe Airfield operations block, operations board 1945-2022.






Old photo from Wikipedia 'An airman of the 401st Bomb Group updates the operations board. 13 January 1945.'




The only original bits are the two beams.

I love before and afters although unlike Changing Rooms or Ground Force (sounding old there) these are a bit sad.


----------



## Hayman

BobClay said:


> Loxley Tunnel on the Stafford Uttoxeter Line, also known as the Clog and Knocker line. The line was in use up until the 50's, I figure the top photo was taken previous to 1950 when the line was busy. Bottom photo I took about 5 years ago, at which time the far end of the tunnel had been blocked off.
> View attachment 515455


Looking at the lack of heading above the tunnel, its construction was probably forced on the railway company by a landowner who did not want to see the smoke and steam of trains from his house. Quite a common thing in the 19th century.


----------



## Cuban B.

Before:








Club Tropicana by Jim Beam, on Flickr

After:








Fire crews rush to fire at listed building in Glasgow's East End


Enquiries are ongoing to establish the cause of the fire at the Bridgeton building.




www.glasgowtimes.co.uk


----------

